# Roboterinstallation über Schnellwechselsystem



## fbeine (10 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusamen,
wir setzen das erste Mal einen Roboter ein. Über ein Schnellwechselsystem werden die Werkzeuge gewechselt. Die installiert ihr die Sensoren ?

Mein erster Ansatz ist folgender:
Roboterseite => Auf den Roboter einen kleinen Schaltschrank neben meiner Ventilinsel setzen, dort die Sensorleitungen in einem Kabel zum Schnellwechselsystem zusammen fassen.
Werkzeugseite => Einen Sensor Zentralverteiler setzen und dort die Sensorkabel wieder verteilen.

Vieleicht gibt es ja ein besseres Patent.
Wie realisiert ihr das ?

Dank in vorraus.
Gruß Frank


----------



## dentech (10 Mai 2019)

Hi, 

denke für so was eignet sich dezentrale Peripherie sehr gut, etwas wie eine ET200 pro.


----------



## fbeine (10 Mai 2019)

Leider möchte man keinen PN am Werkzeug haben. Bitte nicht nachfragen, einfach hinnehmen 

Gruß Frank


----------



## dentech (10 Mai 2019)

Dann wahrscheinlich auch keinen ASI-Bus? Dann doch nur die Lösung mit dem Klemmkasten.


----------



## SchneiderCC (10 Mai 2019)

Ich würde neben dem Roboter einen IO-Link Master setzen und dann mit einem IO-LINK auf die Ventilinsel und mit einem auf einen IO-Link M8 Sensorhub (über das Schnellwechselsystem) 
So hast du dann nur zwei normale 4 adrige Sensorleitungen die du am Roboter entlang führen musst. Schnittstellen in den Leitungen so vorsehen, dass sie leicht getauscht werden können.
Die Ventilinsel sollte je nachdem ob das eine Zeitkritische Anwendung ist oder nicht weit vorne am Greifer sitzen, da Luft langsamer ist wie Strom .


----------



## fbeine (10 Mai 2019)

Ich habe eine Festo Ventilinsel auf dem Roboter. Hier ist PN noch OK.
An Werkzeug kommen nun zusätzlich neu zwei IO-Link Sensoren und eben das Schnellwechselsystem.
Bisher bin ich mit den Sensoren direkt auf eine Eingangskarte der Ventilinsel gegangen. Die Ventilinsel ist Slave vom Roboter. Die SPS sieht die VI nicht.



> Ich würde neben dem Roboter einen IO-Link Master setzen und dann mit einem IO-LINK auf die Ventilinsel und mit einem auf einen IO-Link M8 Sensorhub (über das Schnellwechselsystem)
> So hast du dann nur zwei normale 4 adrige Sensorleitungen die du am Roboter entlang führen musst. Schnittstellen in den Leitungen so vorsehen, dass sie leicht getauscht werden können.



Klingt gut, versteh ich aber leider nicht  Was für Hardware nutzt man denn dafür?


----------



## SchneiderCC (10 Mai 2019)

Wenn du bspw. eine SPS-mit Profinet hast, nimmst du einen  Profinet-Master mit Feldbus Profinet. Dieser hat dann bspw. 8 IO-Link Steckplätze an welche  wiederum mit ungeschirmten 4-adrigen Leitungen IO-Link Teilnehmer wie  Sensorhubs, IO-Link sensoren, Ventilinseln, Meldeleuchten, RFID Reader,..  angeschlossen werden können. IO-Link Master hatte ich bisher von Phönix,  IFM, Balluff im Einsatz.
Möglich wäre an dem Schnellwechselsystem auch eine drahtlose ÜBertragung des IO-Link Signals. (bspw. Balluff, Turck?). Ich will jetzt keine Werbung für einen der Hersteller machen, gibt sicher noch mehr...


----------



## Blockmove (10 Mai 2019)

Wir testen auch gerade die induktiven Koppler von Balluff.
Sowohl konventionell als auch IO-Link.

Ist ein sehr interessantes System

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

